# Topics > Agriculture >  Agribot, autonomous, catterpillar tracked vehicle, Agrirobo sp. z .o.o., Wroclaw, Poland

## Airicist

Agribot, Poland

----------


## Airicist

Agribot




> Some takes of Agribot during one of it's field tests

----------

